# Bootcamp Imac Retina 5k 2019



## Cubitus (18 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous les lecteurs,

J'ai un gros problème, j'arrive pas a installer W10 sur mon Mac.

Les informations :

iMac (Retina 5k, 27 pouce, 2019)
MacOs Mojave 10.14.5
Bootcamp6,10 (6067.260.27)
DD externe en Thunderbolt 3
W10 fraichement télécharger

Lancement de Bootcamp, me créer bien les 2 partitions et me reboot la machine.
Apparition de installeur de w10, mais une fenêtre apparait en me diasant qu'il ne trouve pas un drivers, sans me préciser lequel ??? 
Une fenêtre s'affiche, je vois la partition d’installation et le dossier $WinPEDriver$, mais rien n'y fait pas de drivers accepter ????

Avez-vous une idée !

Merci de m'avoir lu et peu être d'avoir une réponse


----------



## Cubitus (22 Juillet 2019)

Nouvelle tentative et j'ai eu cette fenêtré en plus ?

Qu'en même bizare comme message, vu que bootcamp6 prépare le dossier $WinPEDrivers$ !!


----------



## Cubitus (26 Juillet 2019)

Je me répond, mais sans avoir réellement la solution.

La seule tentative d'instaler W10 sur le disque du Mac avait été esseyer mais avec le X5 branché et ça n'avait pas fontionner.

J'en avais déduit a tord que le problème était Bootcamp. Mais ...

Aujourd'hui je débranche tout, et re-essaye une installe sur une partition de 60G, et la tout c'est bien passer !!!

Donc le SSD X5 crée un problème ou alors c'est le câble fourni dans la boite ? 

Merci de m'avoir lu, je donnerai des nouvelles sur la suite de mes test.


----------



## Locke (26 Juillet 2019)

Cubitus a dit:


> Donc le SSD X5 crée un problème ou alors c'est le câble fourni dans la boite ?


C'est tout à fait normal, Boot Camp ne supporte pas qu'un disque dur interne soit partitionné et encore moins la présence d'un disque dur externe. Tout juste une clé USB pour les anciens modèles d'avant 2015. Pourquoi ? Boot Camp n'exigeant plus de support externe comme une clé ou un disque USB pour stocker les pilotes/drivers, considère tout support externe comme étranger. La raison est que Boot Camp crée un espace virtuel et stocke les pilotes/drivers le temps de l'installation, à la fin de celle-ci il supprimera cet espace sans laisser la moindre trace.


----------

